

Why Samsung Ditched Google In Its New Smart Watch - yawz
http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-gear-2-tizen-2014-3

======
yawz
_> Android isn't optimized to run on wearable devices like smart watches_

Nonsense! I've had a Pebble since it came out and it is running Android.

